

China to Purge Foreign Technology and Replace with Homegrown Suppliers - dthal
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-12-17/china-said-to-plan-sweeping-shift-from-foreign-technology-to-own.html

======
QuantumGood
Part of the plan is to make it easier for China to spy on its citizens and
local companies. Because China will much easier integrate it's local
eavesdropping plans into the technology, this will give an opportunity for
other countries, using local spies, to piggyback on the spying technology the
China uses on his own citizens and companies.

------
cttet
It is just an rational act. With NSA there any country should be aware of
their security while using something developed by another country...

~~~
xnull2guest
Absolutely. If the situation were reversed we would do the exact same thing
and we would celebrate it as a wonderful idea (although it would be cast as
'stimulating the national economy', since citizens here can't participate in
international policy).

